# Mack&Cass' Photo Thread



## Mack&Cass (Aug 13, 2009)

Finally got a photobucket account so decided to start a photo thread. We don't aim to take fantastic pictures, so they're not as good as others out there, we just wanted to show off our beasts.

Phormictopus cancerides sling, Ambrosian






Immature female Brachypelma albopilosum, Scrabble






Grammostola pulchra sling a couple molts ago, Aldonza






Citharischius crawshayi juvie after being dug out to rehouse, Megatron






Grammostola pulchripes sling in premolt, Syracuse






Our Catumiri sp. Argentinensis sling, Thor (these guys are great)






Mature female G. rosea extremely angry, Nubby (she's not on sand anymore before anyone says something)






Pamphobeteus sp. Platyomma sling one molt ago, Octavia






Freshly molted male Acanthoscurria geniculata, Grimace






That's it for now. I'll upload more pictures later.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Aug 13, 2009)

*Some more*

A bit of a blurry pic of our immature female Haplopelma lividum coming out to eat, Ursula






Scrabble's boyfriend, Charades...immature male Brachypelma albopilosum






Dolomedes tenebrosus, Dock spider, Marvin


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Aug 13, 2009)

scrabble+charades = cutest names ever


----------



## Mack&Cass (Oct 25, 2009)

*Some more pics*

Here are some more pictures.

MF E. pachypus






MM Catumiri sp. Argentinesis after his ultimate molt






MF G. rosea






MM B. albopilosum after his ultimate molt 






Penultimate female G. rosea - the shot's out of focus unfortunately






Male A. geniculata in premolt






Our insane male P. murinus doing...something


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 25, 2009)

You have a cool collection of critters there!


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 25, 2009)

BRAVO!! :clap:  I love the fire skinks!

 Hehe, that crawshayi sling is so chubby!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 2, 2009)

MM B. albopilosum






G. pulchra just molted, confirmed male 






P. sp. Platyomma just molted, confirmed male...losing the christmas tree!!






G. pulchripes just molted, unsure of sex still






Our baby H. spinifer, he's about 1.5"


----------



## crawldad (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice collection!  Always great to see others are as diverse as I am.


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 3, 2009)

Love the tokay gecko. How docile is your tree boa? I've had a few that were very cantankerous.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 3, 2009)

He's not that bad. That was the only time we had ever taken him out, he had a bad shed so we had to bathe him. It took about an hour and a half going into his tank and getting him used to us before we could actually take him out. Once we had him out, he calmed right down and was perfectly fine. For the first 20 minutes though, he was striking at absolutely everything. It just took some time.


----------



## Teal (Nov 4, 2009)

*Awesome collection! I love the array of critters ya got going on *


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 8, 2009)

_Chilobrachys fimbriatus_, suspected female, she's only about 2"






_Theraphosidae sp. Peru_, this thing wears crazy pants. Unsure of sex, it's only about 1"






Female C. darlingi, she started showing the horn two molts ago, it was very exciting. Mowing down on a cricket:






C. darlingi, she put the cricket down to pose for a picture, and do her feeding dance.






-Cass


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 8, 2009)

One angry _P. imperator_ female






Mature female _Haplopelma lividum_












2" male _Poecilotheria miranda_






3+" male _Poecilotheria pederseni_






-Cass


----------



## Teal (Nov 8, 2009)

*Gorgeous Ts! 

Your scorp made me giggle.. I think she's friends with my female P. imperator female, looks like they share the same anger issues LOL *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, you guys!!! What an impressive collection of creatures......great stuff, keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## wayne the pain (Nov 10, 2009)

Great collection and pictures


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone...it's crappy because a lot of our cool guys are so darn small and difficult to photograph, or they're just insane, or we never see them (ahem, C. crawshayi and O. aureotibialis) Here are some recent pics

Recently molted _Poecilotheria metallica_, 95% sure he's a boy






-Cass


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 11, 2009)

I like the pics guys! Thanks for posting!


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice shots.
I think I recognize a few of those


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 22, 2009)

Went to an expo and got some really great additions, we took pictures of the ones that weren't too small

Now to the inverts not too small to photograph, _Lasiodora parahybana_, this is our first LP and it is crazy, kicks hairs like nothing else






_Pamphobeteus sp. antinous_






_Phormictopus auratus_






_Aphonopelma bicoloratum_












Hopefully I can get some decent pictures later on of our sweet new vinegaroon and _Parabuthus transvaalicus_.

Cassandra


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 23, 2009)

So I managed to get some more shots today

_Selenobrachys philippinus_






_Thelyphonus caudatus_






_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_






_Brachypelma smithi_






_Chilobrachys sp. Guangxiensis_






_Parabuthus transvaalicus_






Cassandra


----------



## Koh_ (Nov 23, 2009)

nice collection Mack & Cass!!
the Thelyphonus caudatus looks really nice


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 26, 2009)

_Pamphobeteus sp. antinous_, Bagheera






_Babycurus jacksoni_, Doombot






_Phormictopus cancerides_, Ambrosian






_Thelyphonus caudatus_, Vlad






Cass


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 28, 2009)

It appears that when I deleted two pictures off of photobucket because I had edited them with our username on them and didn't want two copies of the same picture, they deleted off here, so here they are again:













Here are some more pictures from today:


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 28, 2009)

A few more pictures, finally getting pictures of ones I haven't been able to get pictures of yet.













And the best picture I think I've ever taken  






Cassandra


----------



## Koh_ (Nov 28, 2009)

nice collections and pics Mack and Cass! it's like a small zoo there.!

i love the colorful fang!  i should get one someday.


----------



## Teal (Nov 28, 2009)

*That blue fang is stunning! Very nice! *


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome! I love the blue fang and the skinks.


----------



## MissChelly (Nov 29, 2009)

Great pictures and I love the names you pick for them, haha. Megatron, Grimace, and my favorite... Thor!! Haha. :worship:


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 29, 2009)

Koh_ said:


> nice collections and pics Mack and Cass! it's like a small zoo there.!
> 
> i love the colorful fang!  i should get one someday.


Thanks Koh (and everyone else),
I definitely recommend a cyanognathus! Any Ephebopus for that matter.. They are an awesome genus
Mackenzie


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 29, 2009)

I agree.
Ephebopus is a great species. 
Nice pictures


----------



## Mack&Cass (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, everyone 

Poecilotheria ornata, Baal the Lord of Destruction (the name suits it, too)






Babycurus jacksoni, Doombot






Grammostola rosea, Elmo






Ceratogyrus darlingi, Gargamel






Chilobrachys huahini, Murderhorn






Aphonopelma bicoloratum, Subject Beef (don't ask)






Cass


----------



## Teal (Dec 3, 2009)

*Always love feeding shots! Gorgeous C. darlingi! *


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 3, 2009)

Agreed.The C.darling is a stunner.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Dec 14, 2009)

An invert, just because she's the only one we took pictures of. It looks like this lady is going to be a virgin for life. Can't find a male anywhere. Not a great picture, but it'll do.






Cass


----------



## Teal (Dec 15, 2009)

*Great pictures!

I am kicking myself for selling my what-was-probably- E. pachypus years ago! I wasn't focusing on Ts at that point, so when I downsized my ENTIRE animal collection he was one of the things to go. Stupid move! lol*


----------



## Mack&Cass (Dec 17, 2009)

Cassandra


----------



## Mack&Cass (Dec 19, 2009)

Cassandra


----------



## Mack&Cass (Dec 22, 2009)

Our post molt Nhandu coloratovillosus....really starting to show the white bands! I love this time, when they go from boring old sling to showing their adult colors.






Post molt A. avic - it seems we're actually succeeding in keeping this one alive






Our new beast MF rosea, she's the biggest rosea I've ever seen


















Cassandra


----------



## Teal (Dec 23, 2009)

*Very nice! You've got some good lookin' Ts  *


----------



## Mack&Cass (Dec 29, 2009)

We had some molts! 

























Cass


----------



## Mack&Cass (Dec 29, 2009)

Two pics I found that I haven't posted yet













Cass


----------



## Ariel (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats on the molts! and great pictures! that _T. gigas_ is adorable!!!


----------



## Teal (Dec 29, 2009)

*Wonderful shots.. two very gorgeous Ts! *


----------



## Mack&Cass (Dec 30, 2009)

I was off with my picture-taking today, so forgive the crappiness, haha





































Cass


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jan 2, 2010)

**This should be Catumiri sp. argentinensis, but photobucket won't let me fix it***


















We ventrally sexed this looker tonight and pretty sure it's a lady, although we were hoping for a boy.






Cassandra


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 2, 2010)

Sooo jealous of your h.gabonensis


----------



## Redneck (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome pictures.. That H. lightfooti is purddy!!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jan 4, 2010)

Cassandra


----------



## Teal (Jan 4, 2010)

*I love your collection!! You have some Ts I don't hear of too often... very cool *


----------



## crawltech (Jan 4, 2010)

love the "General Grievous".......one of my fave villians!....always wanted to name somthing of mine,that!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm extremely jealous.  You have a few T's that I want very badly.  :drool:


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree. Awesome collection!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Feb 4, 2010)

*Lots more pictures!!*



















































The next two are from the same clutch and are in the same size container, and are considerably different sizes, it's very interesting

























Molting 





















Cass


----------



## crawltech (Feb 4, 2010)

Someone cue the porn music...lol....great shots guys!!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Feb 20, 2010)

Two of the Nortes molted...there's only a picture of one because they look the exact same:






We got this beauty in May at .5" and this is the first time we've been able to get a good picture of her:












This handsome boy just molted:






Our newest T addition:






One of the more underrated pokies, in my opinion:






Cass


----------



## TomM (Feb 20, 2010)

You guys come up with some of the best names.  And awesome shots! Can't wait for more!


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 20, 2010)

*Fantastic Thread*

:clap: I especially Love the pic of Tokay Gecko!

And the cute little Santanders.

- Jason


----------



## Ariel (Feb 23, 2010)

Awesome shots! I love your snakes and the NDS is just gorgeous!


----------



## Roski (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice _L. megatheloides_ (and its name)! The _H. gabonensis _really catches my eye as well. You have a lovely collection, verts and inverts alike . 

I'm pretty sure my _perezmilesi _is a sacmate of yours, the size of which is comparable to the smaller of your slings.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Feb 26, 2010)

*More pictures!*

Thanks for all the comments, everyone! Naming them is one of my favourite things!

Can we say graaaaaaaavid? 






Well, this one molted and Princess Peach is really a Prince....but the name isn't changing. 






Getting so big!






He's one of my favourites, and he just molted! These Ts are so underrated:






We rehoused this one today, so I was able to get a picture!






Rehoused our OBT slings, too. This one was feisty.






We're getting about 20 new Ts this weekend so stay tuned for pictures of them!! A lot of them are ones you don't see very often! I'm excited if you can't tell by my abuse of exclamation marks.

Cass


----------



## Hobo (Feb 27, 2010)

You guys come up with the BEST names.
Nice collection, too!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Feb 27, 2010)

Hobo said:


> You guys come up with the BEST names.
> Nice collection, too!


Thanks Hobo.
Your "Super Crickio Bros" video had Mackenzie in tears, he was laughing so hard. Very entertaining.

Cass


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 1, 2010)

*New guys!!!*

Well, we went to the reptile expo today, spent too much money, but we got 17 more Ts, a mygale and two true spiders! First I'll start off with some of our classic Ts and then move on to our new ones!!

We discovered tonight that one of our female emps is gravid 






This guy was one of the original five Mackenzie moved in here with, he's now on a breeding loan and has done very well already, from what we hear!






Time to show off the new guys!!!!!!!

Pictures do not do this guy justice, he is phenomenal:






Size reference:






And the mature female to go along with him and Octavius (when Octavius matures)..she's also possibly gravid, we're gonna try her with Nero in a week or so, they've already been mated three times by the person we got her from, so fingers crossed that she isn't receptive!






Size reference:






She was scared:






This one is all scrunchy, but it was really fast and as soon as it got into the enclosure, we had to put the lid on right away..I'll get a better picture during feeding time






You can't really tell in the picture, but this one has more of a velvety look than your standard NW sling:






Finally!






No, there's not an extra set of quotation marks at the end. It's name is Majellin'...apostrophe intentional






Finally got one of these guys, too!






Okay, this is a terrible picture, but this thing is a speck and this is as good as it's getting until it grows a bit






It will be a surprise what this thing grows to look like...we've heard it's like a vagans but with orange setae instead of red, should be interesting






This one still looks like your run of the mill NW sling






This girl was a steal, and she's beautiful:






Mackenzie has been wanting this one for quite a long time:






You can't see it all too well, but these have eye spots on their abdomen:






This one is super fast, too:






This one is long overdue:






This is also not a very good picture, but it's pretty tiny:






I have been wanting one of these for a long time, and I finally got not just one, but two!






Now, this one has a story behind her name. My grandma's neighbour has had quite a few husbands in a short time, and she is loaded. So, I've named this lady after her:






In closing....





I think we're going to need another shelf...

Comments greatly appreciated!

Cassandra


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 1, 2010)

nice pics and spiders Mack & Cass. 
and very well organized T room.


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 1, 2010)

*You got the Platty *pair**

Yeah! you'll Love them both.

And an Acanthoscurria Suina! I just got my 1st.....a little Bigger.

Guess I'll call mine: "Govenor McCheese"  Thanx for pics, and by-the-way,

Your T-Room looks tidy & Organized :clap: - Jason


----------



## BCscorp (Mar 1, 2010)

Sweeet!
great new spiders and pics!
the chameleon is awesome too!


----------



## maitre (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome stuff!!!

I need some new racks.. mine are only 4ft high with three levels (only top level is used because the bottom level holds the feeders, the middle holds supplies)

Where do you get those types of plastic racks? What do they typically cost?


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 1, 2010)

I managed to get some pictures of two of the new ones that were all scrunchy yesterday:











And we also had a couple of molts:











We also made a feeding video, I'll post that when it's done processing.

Cass


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Mar 2, 2010)

Are you sure 'Skeleton' is a Heteroscodra maculata? Sure looks Stromatopelma calceatum to me. I'd have to see the abdomen though. Congrats on tons of new spiders!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 2, 2010)

He's a mature male and got some good insertions with another hobbyists female. For a while, we thought he was an S. calceatum, too but when he was a juvie/subadult it was obvious he was an H. mac.

Cass


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 2, 2010)

*Feeding video!*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0N_wqejj_og&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0N_wqejj_og&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Cass


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Mar 2, 2010)

So the most obvious difference between a male S. calceatum and a male H. maculata would be the different colored ventral sides? Black for the S. cal and grey for the H. mac? Interesting. if you get a chance at some point I'd love to see a shot of the ventral side of Skeleton. I want to see your vid too but it won't load yet! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 2, 2010)

As much as I'd love to get you a ventral shot of Skeletor, he's not with us anymore. He's out on a breeding loan and that was the only picture I got of him...we never saw him. However, I do remember him being very grey ventrally, not black at all. I didn't even know that the S. calceatum had a black underside.

And that's weird that the video won't load - it's loading fine for me.

Cass


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Mar 3, 2010)

I waited and shortly after posting got the vid to work. Cool video guys!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 6, 2010)

Molts!











Cass


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 6, 2010)

*Entertaining Feeding Video*

Especially liked the Brachi's and the Platty....Do another Vid!

- Jason


----------



## Redneck (Mar 8, 2010)

Great job on the video! Love that P platy pair! Awesome pictures to!  I envy yalls collection..  :drool:


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 8, 2010)

E.pachypus ftw!


----------



## maitre (Mar 9, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Stan - I haven't seen you around the boards in a while! We got the racks at Wal-Mart for $34.87 or something, they're cheap and the best part is, they interlock.
> 
> And it's really not that organized. I'll have to post another picture when we get the new shelf set up.
> 
> Cass


Yeah, I've been hiding in my own personal little hole-in-the-tree (just like a pokie!)  but I've been lurking... still here.. just not as much participation.

I'm gonna have to go pick up some of those racks this weekend! My reptile room is a complete mess (actually not really lol) because I only have 2 racks and they only go up to my waist - quite small.


----------



## Terry D (Mar 9, 2010)

*Nice, well rounded collection*

Mack&Cass,

 Y'all have a good, varied collection going there- and for quite some time. I  think Hank is cool in being one of the meanest, yet having one of the most easygoing names of the group. In the first pic as adult it almost looks like he's waving at you- Aside from warning colors, looks are deceiving, right? Like them puffy legs on the Eucratoscelus, too. Way to go!
 I only have a few for now but kept much more (mostly verts/herps) years ago. It's always nice to see larger, well-kept collections such as yours on the board.

Thumbs up,

Terry D


----------



## VESPidA (Mar 9, 2010)

wow, all your Ts are beauties but that P. platy is just _precious_:drool:


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments, everyone! We appreciate them 

Some molts:
















Some anger:






The new girl:






Cass


----------



## Teal (Mar 11, 2010)

*Okay... just.. WOW!!

That picture of Vlad is probably one of the coolest things I have ever seen.

Svetlana.. I don't even know what to say! The name is beautiful, and that species is at the *top* of my list right now!  *


----------



## BCscorp (Mar 11, 2010)

Cool pics M&C!
Some new additions from the expo?


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

Stan - Thank you, she's extremely intimidating, I won't even put my hand in her cage. Mackenzie takes care of all that. I just take pictures, haha. We're planning on breeding her once our male is good to come out of quarantine. You're first on our list for babies 

Jairi - Svetlana is absolutely beautiful, the picture doesn't really do her justice. She's far from nice though. When we were unpacking her, and Mackenzie went to poke her to get her off the papertowel, she threw up quite the impressive threat display. This was Vlad's first molt with us, so it was super cool to see - we even caught him in the act of doing it!!

Desi - We did get a lot at the expo. Too much, haha. We're actually also getting in an order from Dave next week that we're both super excited about...but we'll keep what we're getting under wraps until then so it will be a surprise.

Cass


----------



## Teal (Mar 11, 2010)

*Cass - I can only imagine! When I was helping Adversary unpack his sling, she shot off and headed for under the couch and I put my hand out to stop her (you may have seen the photo) and she was a doll... afterwards, I heard they are normally not so nice!  I was glad she spared me the attitude, but it was better than having her get under the couch!

I am not a huge fan of vinagaroons, but Vlad almost makes them cute! lol *


----------



## J.huff23 (Mar 13, 2010)

I LOVE Shockwave and Vlad!


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 13, 2010)

That vinegaroon is dope!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Seems Vlad is pretty popular. It's actually awesome to watch him eat with his claws. Very refreshing after feeding T after T after T, haha.

Our awesome GBB molted, confirmed male, but I'm sure we won't have any problem finding him a lady friend when the time comes.










This one looks female ventrally, but we'll be able to confirm with her next molt:















We finally got a third shelf and our collection is organized. 





Thanks for looking

Cass


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 14, 2010)

Mackenzie's first T






Hopefully this lovely lady will lay her sac soon


















And two of my favourite girls, both who've molted recently and this is the first time out of their burrows

















Cass


----------



## Ariel (Mar 14, 2010)

Great shots! :clap:

Gotta say I'm pretty darn jelous of that E. murinus they're high up on my "Do want" list.


----------



## Teal (Mar 15, 2010)

*I friggin love the names you bestow upon your Ts! I've said that before, haven't I? Well it deserves being said again! lol

Great shots! You have some really cool species goin on... good luck with Scrabble's sac! *


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks 

This was Svetlana's response when we tried to feed her:






Our Heterothele gabonensis matured just a while ago and we packed him up and shipped him off today so he can go mate. We're hoping it's successful so we can get more H. gabs out there...and we also want to start a communal with these beauties.

Here he is kind of scrunchy, not too sure what's going down:






Then Mackenzie gave him a little push on the abdomen to try to get him to go into the pill vial, and Cobra wound up on Mackenzie's back. So I took the opportunity to get a picture. Look at those legs! 





He was about 2" when he matured, and a lot of that is due to those long legs. Very awesome species and I cannot wait for microscopic babies.

Cass


----------



## Teal (Mar 16, 2010)

*Great shots!!

Cobra is just too darn cute.. good luck with gettin a sac! *


----------



## ametan (Mar 16, 2010)

What an amazing collection.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 16, 2010)

Since no one answered my question in the heterothele genus pic thread I was wondering are there multiple bloodlines of these guys going around or are the only ones from Cedrik's original sac.  Or did he have different females mated to different males.  I'm just wondering if there is only one bloodline going around or what.  Thx.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 16, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck - there are multiple bloodlines of the H. gabonensis going aroung. From what I can remember, Cedrik produced two sacs with these guys. There was also another user who had another unrelated bunch. The person who is getting our male bought the unrelated bunch from said user when he got out of the hobby. I think that's how it's all working out. The person to PM about this would be AbraxasComplex (who is getting our male) or even CedrikG. All I know for sure is that there are multiple bloodlines.

Cass


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 16, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Protectyaaaneck - there are multiple bloodlines of the H. gabonensis going aroung. From what I can remember, Cedrik produced two sacs with these guys. There was also another user who had another unrelated bunch. The person who is getting our male bought the unrelated bunch from said user when he got out of the hobby. I think that's how it's all working out. The person to PM about this would be AbraxasComplex (who is getting our male) or even CedrikG. All I know for sure is that there are multiple bloodlines.
> 
> Cass



Cool thats all I wanted to know.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 20, 2010)

*Some more new guys*















































Cass


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 25, 2010)

*Time to update the ol' picture thread*

He's getting to be one handsome boy:






Everyone's favourite, now that he's hardened up:












Right after flipping back over from his molt:






A week later after hardening up:






Fresh from a molt:






This guy just molted too...Pokies always seem to face down....jerks






Not a T, but she's just so gorgeous:






And I love my snakes, so here are some recent shots of two of my boys:






He struck at me right after I took this picture, he must be camera shy:






More to come!

Cass


----------



## crawltech (Mar 26, 2010)

very nice pics!...love those snake eyes!!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 26, 2010)

Our female C. darlingi molted, and she is absolutely gorgeous. She was in premolt for months, and it was definitely worth the wait:






Cass


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 28, 2010)

Dang! Your new scorps are dooope! Plus I love me a sexy lookin Ceratogyrus species.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 28, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> Dang! Your new scorps are dooope! Plus I love me a sexy lookin Ceratogyrus species.


Thanks, I think the Brachistosternus almost looks gold-plated. A very cool, if somewhat hostile, species.
Mackenzie


----------



## Mack&Cass (Apr 2, 2010)

*Molts, new guys, and an exciting update!*

Some molted guys:
























New guys:

Mature female for Ambrosian when he matures:






Mature female for Grimace when he matures (she's in heavy premolt)






New Chilo! 






New guys not pictured:
1/2" A. versicolor "Flit"
1/6" C. leetzi "Invader Zim"
1/6" B. vagans "Zapados"

Now for the exciting update: 
*Scrabble, our B. albopilosum, is laying her eggsac as I type this!* The mating took on the first try, which was on January 25, 2010. We got pretty lucky only having to wait two months and a little for her to lay. I don't have pictures because I just want to leave her be for now, but we're really excited!

Cass


----------



## Redneck (Apr 2, 2010)

Great Shots!! Also congrats on the sac.. Glad to hear your MM B. albo that you love so much is going to have some babies out there for ya!


----------



## crawltech (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice!...the chilo is very nice....keep us posted on that one for sure!

good luck wit the b. albo sac!....i hope to breed them soon aswell.....any tips would be great!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Apr 2, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Nice!...the chilo is very nice....keep us posted on that one for sure!
> 
> good luck wit the b. albo sac!....i hope to breed them soon aswell.....any tips would be great!


Breeding the two was easy as pie (or whatever dessert you prefer). We gave him some of her webbing to get him interested. We then "cupped" him and put him in her enclosure, at the opposite end of her, he twitched and she responded emphatically. If you haven't already, you should watch our rather poor quality youtube video of the breeding to see exactly what I mean.
Mackenzie


----------



## crawltech (Apr 2, 2010)

sounds pretty straight forward...i figured they would be easy 

and i`ll def check out the vid!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Apr 4, 2010)

*Mama with her eggsac*







Cass


----------



## Mack&Cass (Apr 4, 2010)

A better picture and view on how massive the sac is:






This lady molted last week:






Cass


----------



## Teal (Apr 4, 2010)

*Aww, look at her and her little .. er.. big.. sac! lol
*


----------



## maitre (Apr 7, 2010)

Your picture thread is always a joy to visit!!!


----------



## Fred (Apr 7, 2010)

Great pictures! Zapados is an excellent name


----------



## Mack&Cass (Apr 27, 2010)

We've had this one for a while but we actually managed to get a picture of her where she's not in a threat display:






Our recent new guys:

And now the T additions (the ones shown are females):





This picture isn't as good but you can see her more stretched out:
















Not pictured:
Babycurus jacksoni "Doombot.4"
Chilobrachys sp. Panang "Corporal Carnage"
Chilobrachys sp. Panang "Major of Massacre"
Ephebopus uatuman "Mozart"
Latrodectus hesperus "Annie Wilkes"
Phlogiellus inermis "Katinka"

We have to rehouse the Phlogiellis tomorrow so I will get a picture of her then.

Cass


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 28, 2010)

I love seeing all the goodies you guys get from the shows
Great names too


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 2, 2010)

This was our first scorpion molt in a year:











And now, the most exciting part of the update...

We pulled the B. albo sac! There are at least 500 eggs with legs, and they've actually started molting into first instar already.



























Cass


----------



## J.huff23 (May 2, 2010)

Awesome. One of the most satisfying experiences is breeding Ts, in my opinion.


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 2, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Awesome. One of the most satisfying experiences is breeding Ts, in my opinion.


Oh it definitely is. This is our first breeding project and I can't want to breed some more Ts. It's really rewarding opening that egg sac and seeing it full of growing eggs!

Cass


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 2, 2010)

Congrats on your first one!  500 whew, I hope you have alot of vials.


----------



## Ariel (May 2, 2010)

look at all the eggs with legs!!!! Congrats, that must be just an absolutely great feeling.  I can't wait to start some of my own breeding projects.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 3, 2010)

The Parabuthus transvaalicus is such an amazing scorpion. I love mine and can't wait for her to pop! I love the fact that with scorpions, regardless of gender, you're going to have a very cool looking adult. Sweet pickup and awesome taste in inverts!

-ben


----------



## robd (May 11, 2010)

Just went through all your guys' pics. I can't wait to get myself a Heterothele gabonesis and to do a communal of my own, as well. Awesome pics. I appreciate your time and thank you for sharing.


----------



## maitre (May 13, 2010)

Those eggs with legs are toooooooo cute, guys! Congrats : )


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Stan! They should be second instars in about 2 weeks! They're so cute haha.

Our new guys came today. I'm forewarning you, the pictures aren't the greatest because we didn't get a single slow T so we wanted to make sure we got it in the vial haha. I hope to get better pictures during feedings.

Here they are!




















































Not pictured:
Cyrtopholis cursor "Mouse"
Linothele fallax "Maharet"

Cass


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 13, 2010)

Okay, we debated on whether or not to post this but we're going to do it, because it's a very cool spider and we believe we are both careful, responsible and experienced enough to be able to deal with it.

We don't want to debate on whether this animal should be kept or not, because we already have it and aren't going to fight about whether we should or not. We're asking politely to please not start a fight, and if you have anything negative to say to us, then feel free to PM us.

With that being said, comments are welcomed and appreciated, we just don't want to muck up our photo thread with fighting and so on. 







Like I said, we love comments! We have more packages coming next week so make sure to check in on that!

Cass


----------



## fartkowski (May 13, 2010)

I am very angry at that huntsmen.
Because I don't have one
hahahaha
That is very cool, about how big is it?
I love getting packages in the mail


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 13, 2010)

fartkowski said:


> I am very angry at that huntsmen.
> Because I don't have one
> hahahaha
> That is very cool, about how big is it?
> I love getting packages in the mail


3" DLS. He's pretty large. It's kind of pathetic to see him try to climb though haha. That's the benefit of them, they may have the venom but they can't climb at all.

Cass


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 13, 2010)

Love the Sicarius and the A.anax!
The names are pretty creative too, lol. 
Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 13, 2010)

Wow! A bunch of nice new additions.  Loving that e. olivacea and t. subcaeruleus.  Did someone in Canada recently hatch out some subcaeruleus?


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 13, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Wow! A bunch of nice new additions.  Loving that e. olivacea and t. subcaeruleus.  Did someone in Canada recently hatch out some subcaeruleus?


Nope, they came in on a recent import. 

Thanks for the comments everyone! Mackenzie can't wait to start feeding them, it's always interesting to see their individual eating habits. Hopefully I'll get some better pictures then.

I also just realized that this order put us over the landmark 100 tarantulas (not including the 500+ first instar albos of course)! 

Cass


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 13, 2010)

Very cool.  I'm very jealous.  Btw, it's olivacea.


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 13, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Very cool.  I'm very jealous.  Btw, it's olivacea.


I always spell it wrong, haha. One time I'll spell it with an a, another time with an e. It's fixed now!

Thanks!

Cass


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 13, 2010)

*More!*

We got some cool native stuff from our Arachnopenpal, mitchnast.







This lady laid the eggsac in shipping:


















This thing creeps me out big time:






Others not pictured:
An unidentified spider of some sort
Another L. hesperus female "Alex Forrest"
A male Phiddipus sp.
3 Brachynemurus abdominalis nymphs

We also rehoused a couple Ts that we haven't had a chance to get pictures of:

Mature female:






1" sling:






Cass


----------



## J.huff23 (May 13, 2010)

Beautiful Latrodectus!!!


----------



## jbm150 (May 14, 2010)

Your collection was already awesome, now its just out of control!  Great species, great pics, keep 'em coming.  

Enjoy that Sicarius


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 14, 2010)

Thanks guys!



jbm150 said:


> Enjoy that Sicarius


We are enjoying the Sicarius. He's weird, that's for sure. Pretty fast moving, but when he tries to climb the walls it's sad to see him try so hard but fail, haha.

Cass


----------



## Dinho (May 15, 2010)

Awesome collection and fantastic pics


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 21, 2010)

*Some new arrivals and some molts!*

First, my fave boy. He's not new and he didn't molt, but he decided to take a stroll during feeding the other day. He's starting to look a little ragged, but he's still got a lot of wandering left in him! He's 8 months mature:






We had two of our mature females molt:











New arrivals:
CosMc's boyfriend...we're going to try to breed them on Saturday...he's a little on the small side, so hopefully he can make it out alive (and yes, Uncle O'Grimacey is actually a McDonalds character...I find it hilarious, personally):






The immature males:
















The unsexed:































The females:































Not pictured:

MF Poecilotheria regalis "Ventar the Unholy"
MF Eucratoscelus contrictus "The Sorceress"
3/4" Avicularia laeta "Iago"
2x Ischnothele caudata "Rumpelstiltskin" & "Rapunzel"


----------



## Ariel (May 21, 2010)

Lots of really great shots! :clap: I cannot express how jelous I am of most of your collection.  I really like that second_ E. pachypus_! Ok, well, I like them both, the I like  how dark the second one is! I'm getting on of these next week and I am very excited!


----------



## Koh_ (May 21, 2010)

awesome collections!!i reallylike the widow but i never had any .

btw, just curious how big is your female a.geniculata? hopefully the male can make it without any problem but i just kinda feel like the female one looks bit small.:? anyway good luck!


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 21, 2010)

Koh_ said:


> awesome collections!!i reallylike the widow but i never had any .
> 
> btw, just curious how big is your female a.geniculata? hopefully the male can make it without any problem but i just kinda feel like the female one looks bit small.:? anyway good luck!


She looks small in pictures, it's weird. Her exuvium was just under 7" so I'm assuming now she's probably at 7".

Thanks for the comments guys 

Cass


----------



## Fred (May 21, 2010)

Great photo's. I got a couple of them widows hanging around the outside of my house. Also, do you think you'll ever run out of names?


----------



## J.huff23 (May 21, 2010)

Wow your new E.pachypus is very dark. Its beautiful.


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 21, 2010)

Fred said:


> Great photo's. I got a couple of them widows hanging around the outside of my house. Also, do you think you'll ever run out of names?


We won't run out of names, they may get utterly ridiculous though. We reuse some too.
The widows are awesome, last night during feeding, one of them picked up a rock (bigger than her) with her webbing, thinking it was the cricket.
Mackenzie


----------



## Zoltan (May 21, 2010)

Nice photos, especially love the _Eucratoscelus_. I should get one already. I think Charades is not a _B. albopilosum_, though...


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 21, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> Nice photos, especially love the _Eucratoscelus_. I should get one already. I think Charades is not a _B. albopilosum_, though...


Eucratoscelus are very cool. 
Why do you think "Charades" isn't an albo? The red setae? He was significantly more albo-ish when he was immature.
Mackenzie


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 21, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> Nice photos, especially love the _Eucratoscelus_. I should get one already. I think Charades is not a _B. albopilosum_, though...


Seriously? That's bad news. Do you have any guesses towards what he might be? Do you need more pictures?

EDIT: Baahhh Mackenzie and I are not at the same place before anyone thinks it's strange that we posted at the same time. I'm at work, he's at home.

EDIT again: Zoltan, if you go to the first page, the second picture is of Charades when he was penultimate. I know I say it's Scrabble, but I labeled it wrong and when I realized it, it was too late to go back and edit. 

Cass


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 24, 2010)

Okay so now that we've got the B. albo issue somewhat sorted out, it's time for...

Acanthoscurria geniculata porn!

Cue techno music...nts nts nts nts nts
































This one really got our hearts pumping, near the end he had her on her back, he was being rather pushy and when she was done, she went after him. Luckily he's fast and we were able to cup him, but if he wouldn't have booted out of there, he'd be lunch. 

Thanks for looking! Keep your fingers crossed.

Cass


----------



## fartkowski (May 24, 2010)

Ooooooooooooooo Very nice
A great species.
Good luck


----------



## crawltech (May 24, 2010)

Good luck with the genics, guys!.....i will def grab a couple of those slings from ya!....


----------



## Koh_ (May 24, 2010)

good luck Mack and Cass! i hope you will get a nice big eggsack


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jul 6, 2010)

Well it's been a million years since we've updated our photo threads, so we have quite a few pictures.




























































































Thanks for looking!

Cass


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jul 6, 2010)

Great pics guys! That's a lot of lovely t's! 

-ben


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 6, 2010)

Lotsa great pics and lotsa variety!


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Jul 6, 2010)

great pics


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jul 8, 2010)

*S'more!*















































Comments appreciated!

Cass


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 8, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


>


I just got a tiny one of these from Chris, nice to see more pics of 'em.  How big is yours?


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 9, 2010)

I always love to see new pictures from you two. I love your Nahndu species. Some of the best Ts out there.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jul 9, 2010)

Jeff -
She's ~4". She's also super chill, it's weird, haha.

Jake -
Thanks! Nhandu is definitely an awesome, and crazy, genus. 

Cass


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 9, 2010)

Great T's and shots you guys..... 
Awesome collect you guys got going...
glad to see them sweet T's pics of your collect...

Peace,
Armando


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jul 13, 2010)

*Tarantula Photoshoot!*

So tonight we decided to take some of our Ts out for a photoshoot. Usually our pictures are of them eating, but we wanted some pictures of them out of the enclosure without food stuffed in their faces. We also wanted to get some relaxed shots of our pokies and such. Hope you enjoy them!






This one's name was Adelphos, but she molted and there were spermathecae, so a name change was in order 










This one wouldn't put his legs down no matter what, he was so stubborn:




















This girl is just so gorgeous that she gets two pictures:





















































































































































































Thanks for looking!

Cass


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 13, 2010)

Those are great pictures!


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Jul 13, 2010)

great pics guys! let me know if you want any more t's anything ive got is up for grabs!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey guys...That Thrigmopoeus truculentus is on fire... 
lovin the look on that t...
Nice shots....


Peace,
Armando


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 13, 2010)

nice collections and pics Mack & Cass.
i also really like Thrigmopoeus truculentus. great looking spider.


----------



## D3AdB0DYMAN (Jul 13, 2010)

nice collection and photos


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 13, 2010)

Great great collection, such a diverse selection of Ts!

Athena looks hungry


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jul 13, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Great great collection, such a diverse selection of Ts!
> 
> Athena looks hungry


Yeah she's only eaten once since she molted a couple weeks ago so she's a little on the thin side.

Thanks for the lovely comments everyone! 

Cass


----------



## Hobo (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice shots.

Like all the others, I love your Thrigmopoeus truculentus.... Mostly because of his name.

"MY WEIGHT IS APPROPRIATE AND ATTRACTIVE!"


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jul 13, 2010)

Hobo said:


> Nice shots.
> 
> Like all the others, I love your Thrigmopoeus truculentus.... Mostly because of his name.


It is a female so its name really should be Ndnd but we had already settled on Lrr (Ruler of Omicron Persei 8 !!!)


----------



## Mack&Cass (Aug 18, 2010)

*New additions, molts and rehousings!*

These two beauties spent 10 days in transit due to a post office mishap. We're just glad they arrived safe and sound...the pictures were taken after unpacking so they still have some fluff on them:











One of our fave girls:






This girl just molted:






And some pics that we took during rehousings:






Out of everything we rehoused, this one was the biggest pain:






Getting pictures of this one is not easy, we'll have to take her out one day to get a picture of her all spread out:

















Thanks for looking!

Cass


----------



## Terry D (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey y'all, Lots of nice t's! HOW to find the room? Paddington Bear is  



Terry


----------



## Mack&Cass (Aug 18, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Hey y'all, Lots of nice t's! HOW to find the room? Paddington Bear is
> 
> 
> 
> Terry


We actually just got a whole room for all of our guys so we actually have quite a bit of space now...which is dangerous because we can just get more. And Paddington is a spazoid...she's nuts. Typical Nhandu.

Cass


----------



## Terry D (Aug 18, 2010)

:clap: Lucky you on being able to make space. I'll agree with "spastic" in reference to Nhandu although only from experience of 1 individual- Phatty. My big ole' probable penult male. He's definitely nuts! 

edit- oops, he's Nhandu tripepii


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 18, 2010)

You have a terrific collection!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Sep 20, 2010)

*New arrivals and rehousings and some oldies!*

First, I'll start off with a super exciting arrival:










We're really excited to have these guys, we got three of them and hope to be breeding them in the future. They all have boy names but two of them look female ventrally, and one looks male so hopefully we're right. The third one (Achilles) isn't pictured because it was in a scared pose the whole time.

Also got some more C. ritae...very awesome species:






We've had this girl for a while but we rehoused her so we took some shots:






Haven't posted a picture of this one yet, I've never seen a photo of an adult so I'm interested to see what it will look like:






Also haven't posted a picture of this one, it was sold as Chilobrachys burmensis, which is not a valid species but I read that the dyscolus is often sold as burmensis which is why it's labelled as it is:






This was sold as Hysterocrates hercules which is extremely unlikely so it's just gonna be Hysterocrates sp. for now. We're hoping it'll turn out female so we can compare spermathecae:






I don't understand this one, we've been barely feeding it in hopes of catching our female up, so we fed him three tiny meals, he ate last week and four days later, he molted! There's no chance we're getting our female caught up, he's 5" and she's maybe 3"...boo-urns:






I love her, 'nuff said:






Male LP:






Graaaaviiiiddd 






I cannot believe we were able to completely take off the lid without her going nuts....it's a rare occurance:






She's also never out so even though she's scrunchy, I had to take some pictures:






I also love her:






This little one needs to molt:






This is the first time in about 2 months I've seen her:






That's it for now! Enjoy!

Cass


----------



## BCscorp (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow...really great additions to the group!!


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 20, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> She's also never out so even though she's scrunchy, I had to take some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the arndsti, one of my most wanted now.  Always like to see your truculentus, they're so uncommon and I like to see how mine is going to progress (think female!).  But I gotta ask:



Are there any tarantulas you don't or haven't had?  Your collection is phenomenal! :drool:


----------



## Mack&Cass (Sep 20, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Love the arndsti, one of my most wanted now.  Always like to see your truculentus, they're so uncommon and I like to see how mine is going to progress (think female!).  But I gotta ask:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any tarantulas you don't or haven't had?  Your collection is phenomenal! :drool:



Well we have stayed away from the Avics (we have had difficulty keeping them alive). There are always more that we want to get our claws on:
_Sphaerobothria
Reversopelma
Ami
Selenotholus
Selenotypus
Monocentropus_ (Of course)
_Maraca_

I could go on.... 
Mostly we are limited by budget (like everyone else) and what is available in this country.

Mackenzie


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 20, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Well we have stayed away from the Avics (we have had difficulty keeping them alive). There are always more that we want to get our claws on:
> _Sphaerobothria
> Reversopelma
> Ami
> ...


So basically the genera that NO ONE has species of, gotcha 

But seriously, you should open up your collection to the public and charge for admission.  I'd pay to walk through and see 'em


----------



## Mack&Cass (Oct 2, 2010)

New guys!






















Future breeding pair:











Cass


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Oct 2, 2010)

Love the hapalopus sp.  I need to get some of those.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Oct 12, 2010)

This boy hasn't molted in a year, and as you can tell by his exuvium, he was looking a little dull. Not anymore!






Cass


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 12, 2010)

I cant say this enough...You guys have an AWESOME collection.

-Jake.


----------



## TomM (Oct 13, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> I cant say this enough...You guys have an AWESOME collection.
> 
> -Jake.


+1000...and some more words to get over the character limit


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I just spent a nice couple hours going through this thread and what a great way to spend an evening. Its so good to know that the hobby is alive and well in Canada, too bad I am as far away from the epicenter as I can get in this country. I wonder why you guys have had so much trouble with Avics?


----------

